# Whats goig on????



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

These r my hens I have 6 that all look like this . They r goin on 28 weeks they are red sex links and Rhode Island Reds and they have yet to lay me an egg . They used to be free range but I made their run bigger so now I keep them in the run . Also my rooster Is mating these hens I don't know what's going on? Please help!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Patience. They are only 28 weeks. Judging by the color they should be laying very soon. Also remember that daylight hours are less as well now. Chickens need about 17 hours of daylight to keep laying.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree.


----------

